# Laube or Wahl (cordless), which way to go??



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i'm lusting for laube


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd go with the Speed Feed. I hear great things about it and even placed an order for one myself. Keep in mind that most places will be backordered for it. The new Speedfeed allows you to use universal blade combs with it. I'm not sure if the Wahl stainless steel combs will fit it but if anyone knows, please chime in.

I forgot to say that I did get to try the Speed Feed out and it cut through hair like a hot knife through warm butter and it never got hot. A poodle breeder I know uses them to do entire bodies on standard poodles.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Miller harness has good pricing on both. I had a faulty laube and they were out of stock for replacement so I got the wahl arco ones. Both are good. The laube has a better warranty and I thought it a bit better put together.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have never used Laube anything, but I ADORE my wahl arco clippers!!! I have had my same pair for over 8 years now! I have had to buy replacement blades, but i can get them at a local store for 15-20$. I will not shave face or feet with Anything else!! It has my vote!!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I have the Wahl Acro and if i could do it over again I would get the speedfeed instead. I would definitely go with the Laube.


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

faerie said:


> Miller harness has good pricing on both. I had a faulty laube and they were out of stock for replacement so I got the wahl arco ones. Both are good. The laube has a better warranty and I thought it a bit better put together.


I don't see the Laube speed feed on the miller site ...


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Here is the link for the Speed Feed on miller harness
Laube Speed Feed Professional Trimmer


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Check out Amazon as well. I purchased mine from there at $99 and free shipping. I have only used the Laube speed feed and you can even tackle big jobs with it. I need a replacement blade and battery pack. I have had mine a year.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I also want to say that my poodle's face was shaved with the #40 blade setting on the Speed Feed and she didn't break out at all! She usually does, even with a #10 blade which doesn't shave as close as a #40.


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a laube arco and I love it. I got mine as a return that wasn't even opened for 30$


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Decision*

Thanks for all the input and helpful comments, I have decided to go with the Laube speed feed, I really like the idea of the 5 year warranty.

Plus I figured if neVar is lusting for it, then I just gotta have it!!:act-up:


----------

